# What a few years does to a builder away



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Its been years now that I've been building cars models...I just cleaned out the storage room I had last year and sold more than 250 cars too. am just down to maybe 100 cars from 500 (last counted back in 1993)...here are some that I finally broke the seal on...*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*









*And these two that am starting inbetween the VW and the Mustang, You know while drying off. My 1960 Chevy Impala and my 1955 Chevy step side truck*


----------



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

PatR said:


> Welcome back


*Thanks Buddy!...I have a lot of catching up here....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have that Volkswagen kit around here somewhere. Started building it a couple of decades ago (at least), had to put it aside for reasons I can't remember now, and never got back to it. Not exactly the best engineered or most well-detailed VW kit ever produced, but in my opinion it captures the look of the early 60s sedans as well as any other model kit. It's fair to say I'll be most interested in seeing your progress on that one.

Not to nit-pick, but is there a specific reason you painted the "rain gutters" silver?


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Not to nit-pick, but is there a specific reason you painted the "rain gutters" silver?*[/QUOTE]

*Hey Buddy!...I don't get your meaning?...this it the VW or Mustang?...As for the VW I did the same thing I started it and when push it to the side...My reasons was simple I went back to race cars again, then MTN Bike DH racing in the ski slopes...and Now Diecast and Plastic model cars...and I think am staying this way for a long time now...there is so much for me to learn again....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry, I was referring to the Volkswagen. That raised detail on each side of the roof that goes up the "A" pillar, over the door and rear window, and down the back are supposed to represent the rain gutters present on VW sedans. They're normally painted the same color as the body, so I was wondering why you painted them silver.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Oh?*



Zombie_61 said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the Volkswagen. That raised detail on each side of the roof that goes up the "A" pillar, over the door and rear window, and down the back are supposed to represent the rain gutters present on VW sedans. They're normally painted the same color as the body, so I was wondering why you painted them silver.


*Oh?...am sorry?....Since a kid I always like the chrome trimming on cars (60s-70's), in the late 80's I would paint them as the body color too...I guess slowly am coming back to that...Do they (Model Builders) still smoke out the windows?....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

There's nothing to be sorry about. It's your kit, you can build and paint it any way you like! I only mentioned it in case you thought it was supposed to be chrome trim.

As for smoking out the windows, I suppose that depends on the modeler. As a general rule I'm not a fan of tinted windows, so I haven't done that on any of my builds...yet. If I saw a car in real life with tinted windows and liked the look, I'd certainly try to replicate that on a scale model.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thank you!*



Zombie_61 said:


> There's nothing to be sorry about. It's your kit, you can build and paint it any way you like! I only mentioned it in case you thought it was supposed to be chrome trim.
> 
> As for smoking out the windows, I suppose that depends on the modeler. As a general rule I'm not a fan of tinted windows, so I haven't done that on any of my builds...yet. If I saw a car in real life with tinted windows and liked the look, I'd certainly try to replicate that on a scale model.


*Thanks Buddy!,...I just ask because at the time most of my friends that builds car models all did that back in the 80s....but you're right its how I see it and not other opinions as long as it looks cool!....*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Camaro, I spend a lot of time on my interiors, if I tinted the windows I'd lose that look. I have helped a few tint windows on a very few projects before, it's hard to get a decent result without overdoing it.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Pete McKay said:


> Camaro, I spend a lot of time on my interiors, if I tinted the windows I'd lose that look. I have helped a few tint windows on a very few projects before, it's hard to get a decent result without overdoing it.


*Thanks Pete...Thats true too it would be hard to look at the interior...:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome back! Nice looking work your doing!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thank Buddy!*



dge467 said:


> Welcome back! Nice looking work your doing!


*I'm trying to finish the 68 Mustang GT...still painting minor parts and letting it dry...Horpfully tomorrow am done with it foe some outdoor pix...:thumbsup:*


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Been there and done that to. Just starting back into it myself. I have around 300 models also. Almost sold em all, but changed my mind on the deal. Glad I did. Just bought the Orange Crate reissue. Been quite a while, hope I still have some of my marbles left for building LOL


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

macart52 said:


> Been there and done that to. Just starting back into it myself. I have around 300 models also. Almost sold em all, but changed my mind on the deal. Glad I did. Just bought the Orange Crate reissue. Been quite a while, hope I still have some of my marbles left for building LOL


*WOW!...The Orange Crate!!!...Boy! I remember having that was it by Revell?...I forgot?....WOW!...Its like me pulling Together my collection of Funny Cars.....You're lucky that you held back from Saling your model cars...I wasn't I regret it....Like my JoHans.....Am glad that am not the only one coming back home....:lol:....:thumbsup:*


----------

